# Being Evicted For Living Off Grid



## PrepConsultant

Here is a link to a woman in Cape Coral,Fl being evicted because she doesn't have running water or power and wants to live off grid. She did a story about it and the next day was served with an eviction notice.. Her house is paid for and taxes are paid in full.. The government is becoming WAYY to big for their ****ing britches!!!

Widow Faces Eviction in Fla. City For ?Living Off the Grid? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Arizona Infidel

That's unbelievable.


----------



## PrepConsultant

They know you wont be paying taxes on those utilities and they wont stand for it!! This kind of shit just baffles my mind. Apparently they did a story on this woman and didn't tell her name or where she lived. The city actually went out of their way to find her and do this!! That is the scary part..


----------



## jesstheshow

I would say unbelievable, but nothing is surprising me nowadays,.


----------



## Ripon

Having served as a council member for city there are some things i can see as right and some i cant. i havent read the story yet, but i will comment that people want streets, but not to pay for them. People want a fire hydrant available, but I guess they expect the men who install it, build it, put in the water lines, and keep the water pressure on to go without pay or benefits? Some think they can installtheir own water welland not buy the governments water and dont care they just reduced the plume of water for their neighbors. Some think they can install a leach field where ever they want for its their land, and again with no consideration on how water travels under ground and what that might do to a neighbor. If you dont like City rules we are still a free nation....Move Out of the city!


----------



## Ripon

Now that I have read the article its raises more questions then answers. If she lives in an incorporated area then she is responsible for city service connections even if she does not use them. If she uses only reclaimed or free gathered rain water she puts firemen at risk for protecting her property. 

Dont get me wrong I know cities can abuse land owners. In my CA home i converted my garage into a rental apartment but if i want a separate utility hook up its $2700 so i dont. I have a large residential lot and enough room for a cottage in the back yard but the permit for that is $35,000 for a residence i can build for $12k. Crazy it seems, but imagine the roads, parking, intersections in the old neighborhood if everyone added a cottage.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

My bet is the home has water and electricity hooked up but she just isn't using it, I could see them charging her a small fee for sewage since it is calculated from water usage. But in this day and age a home can be completely off the grid and just as safe as one that is. I am almost surprised that there isn't a company that specializes in off the grid homes in the cities. With things like LED lighting and UV water treatment a solar system can easily supply the electricity needed, you still would probably need propane for heating and cooking.


----------



## Meangreen

She probably has a HOA.


----------



## Ripon

I am pretty sure you can find contractors to make it happen, but probably not in a city. The cities in CA forbid wells so you would not have water pressure for fire fighting, the cities also forbid new septic systems to protect the underground water supplies that are provided to all. On utilities they require the connection, and while i can see the disagreement if the utility is required to make its power available there is a cost in doing so that someone must pay.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> My bet is the home has water and electricity hooked up but she just isn't using it, I could see them charging her a small fee for sewage since it is calculated from water usage. But in this day and age a home can be completely off the grid and just as safe as one that is. I am almost surprised that there isn't a company that specializes in off the grid homes in the cities. With things like LED lighting and UV water treatment a solar system can easily supply the electricity needed, you still would probably need propane for heating and cooking.


----------



## jimb1972

Ripon said:


> Now that I have read the article its raises more questions then answers. If she lives in an incorporated area then she is responsible for city service connections even if she does not use them. If she uses only reclaimed or free gathered rain water she puts firemen at risk for protecting her property.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I know cities can abuse land owners. In my CA home i converted my garage into a rental apartment but if i want a separate utility hook up its $2700 so i dont. I have a large residential lot and enough room for a cottage in the back yard but the permit for that is $35,000 for a residence i can build for $12k. Crazy it seems, but imagine the roads, parking, intersections in the old neighborhood if everyone added a cottage.


How would using only reclaimed water put firemen at risk? They either bring their own or tap into the main through a hydrant. No electricity would make it safer, with battery/ solar power the risk of fire is many time less.


----------



## ekim

I don't like lawyers, but I hope hers is good at BS so she can win a law suit and get enough money from the city to live free for the rest of her life. Just because something is offered doesn't mean you have to use it or pay so someone else can use it. They don't evict poor people for using things they can't/don't pay for, they usually give them more free stuff. Pure bull shit IMO! If she lives in a community that has an HOA she's screwed, but that would be her problem for getting to an HOA to begin with.


----------



## microprepper

It is best to remain quiet about most of this stuff. We can mostly assume that discussions online are ok but if your neighbors get info on your lifestyle, they can file all kinds of complaints and you can't do anything about it, even the false complaints. The cities are increasingly using complaint-driven rules to evict people for being "nuisances" and that includes being a victim of a complaint campaign. I haven't seen any lawyers decide to specialize in defending victims of this type of campaign unless they are in a politically-correct category of victimhood. Then the category and not the complaint-campaign becomes the issue.

Best thing for all of us to do is to maintain an appearance of being on-grid. There are actually prepaid electric companies now and so if you are off-grid you can just have a pre-pay account with a hundred dollars in it and let that appear to the bureaucracy as on-grid-ness. Water issues also are prone to nanny-goat complaints and so you have to maintain an appearance of official water access there, too, even if you are practicing off-grid water conservation.

I know of several people who have been evicted over this kind of issue. In one part of Texas, the Democrats are evicting people who have sunflowers and prickly-pear as well as other native food and bird-feeder plants because they are classified as weeds! In my own city we are facing a lot of stalking from yuppies who are trying to evict people from older homes so they can use them for real-estate speculation. 

There are several self-protective tactics one can use. Actually, subscribing to something like "Investor's Daily" or getting on expensive catalog mailings is one of my favorites because it starts rumors among the stalking yuppies that you are an eccentric millionaire and you might could sue them if they go too far. I've had fun with that kind of tactic more than once.

Gotta keep your sense of humor in it, after all.


----------



## Smitty901

This has been going on for a generation or more.
Some areas you can not build a house unless it is over 400 sq feet. My wifes Uncles, I did the contracting on the house and the city was forcing me to go at least 3500 sq feet of living place.
Saved by a loop hole that allowed replacing an old farm house with the same general size if it was a homestead.
The reason for the 3500 sq feet law was to "keep Trail park trash out"


----------



## budgetprepp-n

OK so I build or convert a home that is self contained --solar for electric-- Filtered rain for water --wouldn't that be good for the environment?
Maybe even a septic system to return natural wast back to the earth? 

Ok so if she has the water and electric turned on but pulls the main breaker for the electric and shuts off the main valve for the water
then she could stay? The city would get a few bucks from her every month and that would make it OK? 

Stuff like this just boils my blood,,,,,,,,This story should go nation wide ,, Maybe wake up some sheep 

looked like she had running water and electric just not from the grid.---must have came from god and that's unacceptable

most but not all of my electric is solar and I have a well,,,,,,,,Am I next?

I also am working on running water from a 12 volt pump (solar) with a propane water heater 

What can we do to help this woman?


----------



## HuntingHawk

Every county & cuty within each county has its own requirements for a liveable home. Electric, water, & sewer are normally the three required. My county adds a water heater requirement. Water can be public or your own well. Sewer can be public utility or septic tank with drain field. But public electricity connection is required. There is nothing that states the main breaker has to be turned on so if you wanted to completey run off solar you could but you would still have to pay the basic electricity hookup fee.
In Florida, all these things are also required for basic homstead exemption which is the first $25,000 value of your property is not taxable.

I don't know if the lady lives within the city limits or what county she lives in so can't comment on the requirements to be a habitable home.


----------



## slewfoot

I live in this county where cape coral AKA cape crap is located. They have a ton of stupid rules in that city, when I moved here in 1988 I was warned about living there, so we did not even look we bought on the far side of the county.

Some of their rules.
1. you have to get a permit to have a garage sale and signs must be city approved or bought from the city.
2. I f you drive a work truck you cannot park on your property or the street if it has a company name, pipe, ladder racks, Etc.
3. you cannot park a boat or camp trailer or any sort of trailer on your property or street at any time.
4. If you want dish tv, directv, or any tv that requires a satellite or antenna you must get a permit.
5. if your lawn is over 8 inches tall the city will mow it and bill you if not paid they lien the property.
6 they have a dual water system, one household use the other is reclaimed for lawn and yard watering.
They are expanding the water system and homeowners are being billed thousands of dollars for forced hook-up these charges are placed on your property tax bill. If you cannot afford to pay they will set up a convenient payment system with interest.

That is just some of their craziness. 
And no this lady does not live in a HOA or gated community.
This is no small city it is between 150,000 and 200,000 residents.
Thank god I did not buy there .


----------



## PrepConsultant

slewfoot said:


> I live in this county where cape coral AKA cape crap is located. They have a ton of stupid rules in that city, when I moved here in 1988 I was warned about living there, so we did not even look we bought on the far side of the county.
> 
> Some of their rules.
> 1. you have to get a permit to have a garage sale and signs must be city approved or bought from the city.
> 2. I f you drive a work truck you cannot park on your property or the street if it has a company name, pipe, ladder racks, Etc.
> 3. you cannot park a boat or camp trailer or any sort of trailer on your property or street at any time.
> 4. If you want dish tv, directv, or any tv that requires a satellite or antenna you must get a permit.
> 5. if your lawn is over 8 inches tall the city will mow it and bill you if not paid they lien the property.
> 6 they have a dual water system, one household use the other is reclaimed for lawn and yard watering.
> They are expanding the water system and homeowners are being billed thousands of dollars for forced hook-up these charges are placed on your property tax bill. If you cannot afford to pay they will set up a convenient payment system with interest.
> 
> That is just some of their craziness.
> And no this lady does not live in a HOA or gated community.
> This is no small city it is between 150,000 and 200,000 residents.
> Thank god I did not buy there .


Permit for a garage sale?! How bout that!!! Mow my yard if it is over 8in tall. I would put some heavy poles in the ground about 9in above the ground and let their blades hit it. Not to mention a few pounds of roofing nails..


----------



## Ripon

So then why shouldn't she pay for the emergency access to the water main?



jimb1972 said:


> How would using only reclaimed water put firemen at risk? They either bring their own or tap into the main through a hydrant. No electricity would make it safer, with battery/ solar power the risk of fire is many time less.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Ripon said:


> So then why shouldn't she pay for the emergency access to the water main?


 Usually, emergency services are paid through your taxes.. She is paid up to date on her taxes. There shouldn't be a problem there..


----------



## oddapple

Her mistake was doing a story on it and letting herself get used as an experiment, example and public victim. Same thing happens to many green people who get articles done about them, a bit later the army shows up, dozes their gardens/water reclaimer/off grid system to non existence and runs home to create more laws that tighten control, increase dependence, child like ignorance and keep that money going where it is supposed to.


----------



## slewfoot

PrepConsultant said:


> Usually, emergency services are paid through your taxes.. She is paid up to date on her taxes. There shouldn't be a problem there..


Down here they are paid through your property tax. Same with garbage collection.


----------



## Old Seer

Of course, what else is to expect. she's not good for the economy. Money rules. What happens if to many floks go off the grid that we really don't need but is a convenience. That's why we pay estate tax every year. It keeps people needing money to pay it, thus making one subservient to others to get it.There's no where else to get it from other then someone else. One is forced into the economy beyond their will The Federal Reserve knows what it's doing. The gov forces you by law to gather money and then taxes the money you gather. It's a slavery scheme that doesn't look like slavery. Mutual forced servitude is still forced servitude. Being paid for labor hides the slave part. Rome had paid slaves. Gather 800 topay a tax and also pay a tax for gathering it. Then you'll need more then 800. Simple ain't it. Then after you're taxed into going to work you then need a car, then more food, lots more for fuel, more clothes,---more everything. It's a trap that's not seen as a trap. Keep looking, there's more.


----------



## PrepConsultant

slewfoot said:


> Down here they are paid through your property tax. Same with garbage collection.


Exactly, she pays her taxes!! What is the friggin problem here??


----------



## Ripon

Every place is different I know, but in California the property taxes from a city home go 86 to 88% to the State and public education system, and the other 12-4% to the city which covers police and fire protection. Water, sewer, storm drainage, roads, and garbage are often fee based in California - though most cities are just adding the storm drainage into sewer rates and not separating them. Utilities (electric, phone, cable are taxed under lease agreements to use the public right of way).



PrepConsultant said:


> Exactly, she pays her taxes!! What is the friggin problem here??


----------



## pharmer14

PrepConsultant said:


> Exactly, she pays her taxes!! What is the friggin problem here??


Ever look at your electric bill??? There are taxes on that too...

I just think it's a case of the government discouraging people from realizing they treat us like sheep... and more importantly, acting on that knowledge and "leaving the pasture" so to speak...


----------



## kevincali

Old Seer said:


> Of course, what else is to expect. she's not good for the economy. Money rules. What happens if to many floks go off the grid that we really don't need but is a convenience. That's why we pay estate tax every year. It keeps people needing money to pay it, thus making one subservient to others to get it.There's no where else to get it from other then someone else. One is forced into the economy beyond their will The Federal Reserve knows what it's doing. The gov forces you by law to gather money and then taxes the money you gather. It's a slavery scheme that doesn't look like slavery. Mutual forced servitude is still forced servitude. Being paid for labor hides the slave part. Rome had paid slaves. Gather 800 topay a tax and also pay a tax for gathering it. Then you'll need more then 800. Simple ain't it. Then after you're taxed into going to work you then need a car, then more food, lots more for fuel, more clothes,---more everything. It's a trap that's not seen as a trap. Keep looking, there's more.


Which is why I'm trying to reduce the amount of anything I use.

Rainwater for trees/garden. Firewood for cooking.

Utilities can be shut off tomorrow and I'll be fine. I really only need $1000 a year for property taxes and car/truck registration.

I don't get the story. She's reducing her burden on an overtaxed system, and being punished.

Isn't there a document somewhere that says something to the effect of "pursuit of happiness????

Here, I think I'm ok. I'm no on sewer. I'm on septic. So any water down my drains, goes into my septic, which finds its way back into the ground. Rainwater I collect ends up watering the trees, which goes back into the ground.

I'm actually thinking of shutting off my utilities for a week like LDS prepper did. It'd be boring over here. But fun.


----------



## oddapple

Just don't tell anybody <and> get one of those $400 solar setups that do like 2 lamps and the tv all night. They expand of course, but I had a couple neighbors who did that. Never saw if they added more panels or batts...
But yeah, it is not the time to show everyone how good you got it.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

F it. I'm getting rid of my "who is john gault" bumper sticker...

I"m having some "Who is Henry Bowman" ones printed up instead...


----------



## pheniox17

may this be a lesson to you all, you don't own s#%t when you "buy your land", the government can take it away, it's the same everywhere...

sounds communist... well think about it, I'm shocked this one made public interest.... it almost never happens lol


----------



## Old Seer

You may have to be careful collecting rain water. Some places have laws not permitting because you're interfering with the natural run off. I some countries coca cola owns the rain water and those in the forests can be fined for collecting it. Amazing what a bribe or two can accomplish.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PrepConsultant said:


> Here is a link to a woman in Cape Coral,Fl being evicted because she doesn't have running water or power and wants to live off grid. She did a story about it and the next day was served with an eviction notice.. Her house is paid for and taxes are paid in full.. The government is becoming WAYY to big for their ****ing britches!!!
> 
> Widow Faces Eviction in Fla. City For ?Living Off the Grid? | TheBlaze.com


I saw this was from Florida and wasn't surprised. I am amazed you were Prep as you just moved away from there.

Property rights in a lot of states means the state GRANTS you the rights, it doesn't mean you have them naturally.

I bet you are glad you moved when you did.


----------



## microprepper

A good site to look at is municode.com/name-of-city. When looking up zoning rules for my city, I discovered they had changed the language from "home business" to "home occupation" so that they now have the right to examine even private noncommercial activities, whereas the old rule only applied to things that had to do with traffic outside a home or things that were related to commercial fees. You can find lots of scarey and useful stuff in that site, as well as compare places before moving. But have your heart medicine handy! *sigh*


----------



## Leon

the EPA is making wood stoves banned this year, Alaskans are outraged and setting a bill that will nullify the EPA in their state. If you want to buy a house you need it inspected (if you are financing, which most are) and when that inspector sees a fireplace now he'll go "Nope nope nope sorry this has to be updated to a clean burning two stage wood stove. This isn't code."

This is a mindless and blatant attempt at control and it is going to get someone shot. Some brainless inspector lap dog to the state who can't look past the face of regulations will deny someone their rights to heat their home and the drunk (sorry alaska love you) will probably blast said numbnuts. Sure he'll go to jail and be in the wrong but it's a ticking time bomb. Some parts of Alaska are like "Hey buddy- be sure and don't get stabbed in the back in a bar before work!" (direct reference to bearing sea gold where a guy did indeed get stabbed in the back in a bar before work.)


----------



## ekim

Say/think what you want, but IMO, the government is chomping at the bit to cause a violent reaction from the citizens so they can go all out on control on every aspect of our lives. All the na sayers can spout off about us "TIN FOIL HAT" people, but it's just a matter of time, not if, something happens. All those random shootings didn't do what they hoped for so they are pushing harder every day. Living off the grid is so bad for the well being of everyone else it has to be stopped, "for the children", Bull Shit.


----------



## Ripon

The government could not survive it; and for that reason I'd disagree. Our military including reservist are what - 2m including sailors and airmen - a large chunk of which would never support the government against its people. The police forces of America total about 800,000; no where near enough to handle an angry population. And lets not forget, in private hands, nearly 300 million firearms by over 55 million homes representing more than 80 million people. Recall the revolution was a minority that rose up against the undefeated government of England with a nearly equal population supporting that government here; and there were no where near the numbers here today. So I disagree - the government does not want to create an armed action against it; they would not even want protests against it (something I wish we did do more often).



ekim said:


> Say/think what you want, but IMO, the government is chomping at the bit to cause a violent reaction from the citizens so they can go all out on control on every aspect of our lives. All the na sayers can spout off about us "TIN FOIL HAT" people, but it's just a matter of time, not if, something happens. All those random shootings didn't do what they hoped for so they are pushing harder every day. Living off the grid is so bad for the well being of everyone else it has to be stopped, "for the children", Bull Shit.


----------



## basie88

I really appreciate the kind of topics you post here.


----------



## microprepper

Ripon said:


> The government could not survive it; and for that reason I'd disagree. Our military including reservist are what - 2m including sailors and airmen - a large chunk of which would never support the government against its people. The police forces of America total about 800,000; no where near enough to handle an angry population. And lets not forget, in private hands, nearly 300 million firearms by over 55 million homes representing more than 80 million people. Recall the revolution was a minority that rose up against the undefeated government of England with a nearly equal population supporting that government here; and there were no where near the numbers here today. So I disagree - the government does not want to create an armed action against it; they would not even want protests against it (something I wish we did do more often).


I hope you are right, but I am a little more pessimistic. I believe the gov't has taken the position that it can ignore human resistance because it controls tech. There are those who would point at the recent obamacare website fiasco to say I am wrong, but I believe we are watching a controlled demolition of our entire social structure.

I only become optimistic when I am pulling cactus-needles from my fingers while a pie is baking and I am quietly meditating on the blessings of the Lord in the most terrifying circumstances (Lot's family escaping Sodom, for example)

I have watched the way veterans are being treated and law-enforcement is changing. I do believe we are looking at the last generation of human warriors. We will have to rely on creative survival tactics if it is not to be the last generation of humans!


----------



## Michael_Js

I feel the gobernment will survive about anything, as it's super prepared to dispatch as much as the American people as it needs. There are so many ways, since it has fortified, underground locations, spread throughout the USA. It would not suffer by causing all kinds of plagues, famine, EMP...of course, it would all be caused by foreign terrorists, not the gobernment terrorists that plot and carry out so many acts...I know, put on my tin foil hat...the point is, I don't think they'll be worried about an armed revolution as they'll have either killed most of us, or have us kill ourselves - it won't be the first, nor the last time, they've orchestrated this...


----------



## 6811

HuntingHawk said:


> Every county & cuty within each county has its own requirements for a liveable home. Electric, water, & sewer are normally the three required. My county adds a water heater requirement. Water can be public or your own well. Sewer can be public utility or septic tank with drain field. But public electricity connection is required. There is nothing that states the main breaker has to be turned on so if you wanted to completey run off solar you could but you would still have to pay the basic electricity hookup fee.
> In Florida, all these things are also required for basic homstead exemption which is the first $25,000 value of your property is not taxable.
> 
> I don't know if the lady lives within the city limits or what county she lives in so can't comment on the requirements to be a habitable home.


If public electricity is required, How is that going to work for an "Amish" family?


----------



## HuntingHawk

Highly suspicious being this happened two weeks after the window was on a local radio show talking about living off grid.


----------



## Ripon

LE is not changing as much as you think it does; we see armored personnel carriers and suddenly think they've gone all militaristic. Some have, but last spring I started teaching at a police academy. The curriculum is from the state, and I pass it on to the recruits. I can honestly say the curriculum has not changed in the 1980's. If anything its preaching far more community oriented policing them militant policing. Don't get me wrong, I see the same things you do, but I also think these are small pockets of leadership within many police departments - pockets that are starting to "age" out in retirement and that's not a bad thing. This group was spoon fed Community Oriented Policing nad resisted it - at every step - and the APC's and over the top surveillance are the opposite of COP. I think its just the reaction, but COP is in academia now and its in the current recruits blood. It will make a difference over time.

Our government does not need to institute an attack upon itself to start a war with anyone. Its feeding 45% of the masses that will defend it. You got the elites - who don't want their cozy iphone life style changed. The few who are upset in the middle they will appease - enough of them anyway to keep the peace.



microprepper said:


> I hope you are right, but I am a little more pessimistic. I believe the gov't has taken the position that it can ignore human resistance because it controls tech. There are those who would point at the recent obamacare website fiasco to say I am wrong, but I believe we are watching a controlled demolition of our entire social structure.
> 
> I only become optimistic when I am pulling cactus-needles from my fingers while a pie is baking and I am quietly meditating on the blessings of the Lord in the most terrifying circumstances (Lot's family escaping Sodom, for example)
> 
> I have watched the way veterans are being treated and law-enforcement is changing. I do believe we are looking at the last generation of human warriors. We will have to rely on creative survival tactics if it is not to be the last generation of humans!


----------



## PaulS

They can only appease with dollars and that commodity is dwindling. The government needs someone or something to blame for the hard times to come. I believe they are fully aware of that and have a plan to make it happen. Whether it works or not is yet to be seen.


----------



## microprepper

The eviction of whole categories of people is beginning already with the elders (over 55 or so). This is a close-to-the-start stage of full genocide. Unlike Hitler's genocide, which tended to concentrate on the Jews and other selected ethnic/cultural groups, I believe the American genocide is to be more general with a concentration on elders of all ethnicities because we are the natural repository of self-reliant, unmediated culture. 

The Progressive party already has cremation facilities in place such as the biomass electric generating plant in Nagodoches, Texas that was built by the leftie city of Austin, for example. 

(I think there are other "biomass" burners already up and running elsewhere, but you'd have to look into a lot of small municipal energy projects to find them. I happened to attend the city hall meetings of the Austin project in 2007 or thereabouts, so that is why I know about it.)


----------



## StarPD45

Some of us "elders" are not going to go quietly.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PrepConsultant said:


> Here is a link to a woman in Cape Coral,Fl being evicted because she doesn't have running water or power and wants to live off grid. She did a story about it and the next day was served with an eviction notice.. Her house is paid for and taxes are paid in full.. The government is becoming WAYY to big for their ****ing britches!!!
> 
> Widow Faces Eviction in Fla. City For ?Living Off the Grid? | TheBlaze.com


Same thing is happening in Kalifornia, just move inland, we are reasonable here. (except Illinois and maybe Michigan)


----------



## PrepConsultant

Montana Rancher said:


> Same thing is happening in Kalifornia, just move inland, we are reasonable here. (except Illinois and maybe Michigan)


I just saw a video about Antelope Valley, California yesterday where the county code enforcement is coming out like "SWAT" teams.. I read yesterday actually where LA county is harassing people that live "off grid"... The code enforcement officers said they were following up on complaints from neighbors but the closest "neighbors" to some of these people are over 10 MILES away!! On one they said they had to get a permit and the permit would only be issued it they hooked to the "grid" which would cost over $75-$100 THOUSAND dollars since they were so far from the power lines!! It is ALL a crock OF SHIT!! Here is a link. .Are You A Target If You Live Off-The-Grid? | Off The Grid News

Personally, if it were my land. I would probably be killing a few county members. If not all of the cock suckers. That is just me though!!


----------



## microprepper

PrepConsultant said:


> I just saw a video about Antelope Valley, California yesterday where the county code enforcement is coming out like "SWAT" teams.. I read yesterday actually where LA county is harassing people that live "off grid"... The code enforcement officers said they were following up on complaints from neighbors but the closest "neighbors" to some of these people are over 10 MILES away!! On one they said they had to get a permit and the permit would only be issued it they hooked to the "grid" which would cost over $75-$100 THOUSAND dollars since they were so far from the power lines!! It is ALL a crock OF SHIT!! Here is a link. .Are You A Target If You Live Off-The-Grid? | Off The Grid News
> 
> Personally, if it were my land. I would probably be killing a few county members. If not all of the cock suckers. That is just me though!!


This is all calculated to incite violence because the present regime is prepared to react to violence. Why play into its hands? Those in power will do what they want, anyway. There is no need to announce off-gridness if you live in a city or town. Just minimize your own use of their systems while paying the least-use levels, out of consideration for your neighbors. Let only your friends know what you are doing. A very wise teacher once advised his followers not to shout their prayers in public but to retire privately to pray. Most of his followers today seem to ignore that advice, but it applies to lifestyle as well as to prayer.

In my city people are facing police-backed "building inspectors" who respond to "neighbors' complaints" after the gangs target a family or an elder for take-down. They classify garden plants as "weeds" and harass the targetted household with all kinds of harassment so that it becomes impossible to either mow your lawn yourself or even to have someone else mow it (for who wants to put up with the harassment?) Police classify anyone who calls more than once for help against this kind of harassment as "nuisances" and order the landlords to evict under statutes governing that, or they force the household into some kind of "help" agency and the local paper threatens everyone with public humiliation as "needy" people. This is going on all over the USA. Partly it is the result of successful conspiracies within the left wing of the Democratic party and partly it is the result of natural social tendencies under the kind of cultural-void the USA has been facing since at least the 1960s and its chaotic rejection of human traditions in the face of the new technology.

We are all in exactly the same position as the dying tribes of the plains, whose hunting-nomad social structure unraveled in the nineteenth century in the face of settled agri-industrial culture. Now we are industrial culture unraveling in the face of machine-intelligence culture.

This is why the city councils, commissions, etc are acting insane by attacking innocent off-gridders. The city officials are, in fact, insane. The only sane thing to do is what a few individuals among the dying cultures have always done: find a tiny niche and wait it out. Those who believe in physical fighting will only sacrifice themselves. They can't win because it is not a "sane" fight between two sets of people who want the same thing. It is an insane fight against an inhuman enemy that is hellbent to exterminate all humanity. Survival is victory.


----------



## nephilim

The dumb thing, I am pretty sure this is a US only thing. In the UK (and the EU) provided you pay your property tax and the property meets the zoning laws, they don't care if you if you have a no electricity or gas or water supply. Hell they even give you money if you generate electric and give it back to the national grid. If you have an "eco house" you can even get a grant to maintain it.


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Can you say S L A V E R Y.............


----------



## PalmettoTree

Arizona Infidel said:


> Can you say S L A V E R Y.............


Here we have another insightful post. He would be funny if he were not so pitiful.


----------



## Titan6

Just the Beginning..its Going to get worse..


----------



## HuntingHawk

January update:

Cape Coral serves woman living off the grid with amended notice - WFTX-TV Fort Myers/Naples, FL


----------



## ordnance21xx

Thank you for posting this!

MOLON LABE


----------



## The Resister

My best guess is that the city will do a lot of shucking and jiving in order to push their silly laws over on this lady. The purpose of a militia is to protect the citizenry from such abuses. If there is a citizen militia in Florida and they decide to take the case should all nonviolent legal and political avenues fail, I'm only an e mail or phone call away. I would gladly volunteer to assist.


----------



## Will2

Yeah definately not well defined for policy wonking.

Private system, one that isn't owned by the public --- or one that the public hasn't said is the public system by allowing a private company to provide to the public.

The electrical system one is a little bogus - wtf? Why would you require anyone to have an electrical system, the old order Amish etc.. don't use electricity... why can't people be ludites? That is like saying camping is illegal.

As far as the water system thing, they should just say quite plainly all houses have to be connected to city water and electricity or the utility companies the city OK's for use.

However that is nonsense, the government won't allow me to have electrical or water due to their policies and force me to live in my home, they want me under house arrest.. meanwhile this person is forced to leave her home because she doesn't need them to live.

here is another building code issue: http://www.nytimes.com/2003/11/15/n...-s-new-building-code-collides-with-amish.html

Things like you need electricity and water where you live is based on such a backward and ill societal system. These are the same people that poo in their drinking water supply, and dump toxic wastes in and women on the pills super saturated estrogen for the next drink. Meanwhile people drinking out of that through get cancer and moobs. Who is living healthy? Yeah cause manmade radiation is so great for us, lets ram it throughout our homes so we can get doses of it at all times and throw off our health regulated circadian rhythms with artifical light. Yet us municipal folk who know what is best for people, cause you know the dumber they are the longer we stay in office. More fluoride? Have the heavy metals left you a hunger for total lethal toxins to wash down with? More photochemical smog to shade you from the giant hole in the atmosphere for your lethal fumed daily commute. Oh lets tell you another thing that will improve your life... like there is probably one massive flaw with every forced regulation any legislative body has ever made. Yes it is what is needed to improve your life, not.

People don't need electricity to live, why should it be mandatory?

This is a good line from the NY times article


> Mr. Willcockson said he had spoken with local firefighters who said the difference in size, a fraction of a square foot, would not hinder rescue efforts. Given the rural location of the Amish houses and the lack of phones with which to dial 911, ''there is not going to be much left standing'' anyway, Mr. Willcockson added.


They try to fit the same shoe on everyone as dependent desperate people that need all the creature comforts of modern living for survival. When will these NAZIs wake up and when will the NAZIs in the public stop voting their aryan brethern in. There should be a rule you have to fix the bad laws before you can make new ones.

This comes from the same logic as, you have to poo in the cup or else we won't have poo to drink later. And well you have to waste your time some how.. how are you going to turn into a zombie without internet and TV to consume your time with? They need electricity... so .. everyone has to have electricity!


----------



## microprepper

The Resister said:


> My best guess is that the city will do a lot of shucking and jiving in order to push their silly laws over on this lady. The purpose of a militia is to protect the citizenry from such abuses. If there is a citizen militia in Florida and they decide to take the case should all nonviolent legal and political avenues fail, I'm only an e mail or phone call away. I would gladly volunteer to assist.


The most significant part of this, to me, is the quoted notice in that update, Resister. This part: _" In the revised notice, the city cites a combination of *international* property maintenance code along with its own ordinances, which Speronis' attorney says don't jibe."_
American Defense Network - Powered by ForumCo.com - The Forum Company

That is really what this is about, isn't it? Why are we seeing more awareness of this aspect?


----------

